# Looking for reliable info on hand-me-down



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, I have been shooting guns for about twenty years now last year on my 30th birthday my father gave me his old sw 22., a gun that i have litteraly been shooting for the past twenty years. Now i know a little about this gun but when it comes to my guns i usually like to know eveything there is to know about them. where were they made why for who out of what. My wife calls me a wierdo becase i will practice striping and putting back toghether my guns with my eyes closed. A trick that i can do with all of my weapons. I dont do this to show off i do it so that i know by feel alone everything about my guns. That said this gun is bugging me. It is a sw 22. k frame model 17-4 with an 8 3/8" barrel competition hammer and trigger. Most of this info i have gotten from people that i have met at the range, but the aprox value has always been a question. Some have said 250 some say 5 to 6 hundred and one guy went as high as 900, all however have attemted to buy the gun off me so how can i trust them. The gun will never be sold so i just want to know as much as possible about it and an aprox value for my insurance would be nice as well.


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

One more note on this gun at about 20 yds you can group all six shots from this gun in 1 to 1 1\2 in circle with little effort. This has to be the most accurate and easiest to shoot hand gun i have ever seen.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wont say to it's value.Here's one I seen on another site Link


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for the help your heart is in the right place unfortunately that is a 17-2 with a six in barrel not quite the same and as far as i have seen a lot easier to find. However thanks for the reply and please keep commenting if you find anything new


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

How about posting a pic or two?


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

well i have tried to figure out how to post a pic but the pic forum says that my photo file is to large????? Also i cant figure out how to just add it to this thread. Computers arent really my thing if someone can walk me through it i have the pics ready and will upload.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Benevolentshooter said:


> well i have tried to figure out how to post a pic but the pic forum says that my photo file is to large????? Also i cant figure out how to just add it to this thread. Computers arent really my thing if someone can walk me through it i have the pics ready and will upload.


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283

:smt023


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok i will try to wade through this and see where i can get. Like i said though i am not a computer guy. Maybe when my wife gets home tonight she can help me till then please be patient.


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

ok i think i got this. Now one of these photos is decent quality and the other not so good my camera has trouble at close range, and there is probably something i could do to fix that but i have already made great leaps today in the computer arena so give me some time. in the one photo you will see the gun in question next to my glock 23 40. the other photo was an attempt to show the trigger and hammer. I have already stated that this is a sw 22. k frame manufactured in 1977 and is a model 17-4 so i didnt try to get any of the markings on the gun itself. the only thing that i find odd about this gun is that although these are the original grips, they slightly cover the s&w logo on the side. I dont know if you can see that in the photo though. http://img172.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscf0008b.jpg


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

I really havent been clear about what i am wanting to know so here are some questions for anyone in the know. 
What is a model 17? If this is the fourth version what were the changes made to the other 3 versions? If the trigger and hammer were somehow specific to a competition pistol then are these and the barrel length the only aditions possible for a factory competition model of this gun? How rare are these guns? What is the apox value of this gun in fair to good condition? When did they start and stop making this gun and this model? Were there any updates to this model (17-5 ect.)? I know somebody out there is as nuts about there guns as i am and knows this and more about this excellent gun so please share.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Benevolentshooter said:


> One more note on this gun at about 20 yds you can group all six shots from this gun in 1 to 1 1\2 in circle with little effort. This has to be the most accurate and easiest to shoot hand gun i have ever seen.


I think having shot this gun since you were 10 probably has quite a bit to do with the guns accuracy. My dad has a couple of 22 rifles that I can't wait to get myself. One of them was my grandfather's. It doesn't have a scope and I shoot it more accurately than my dad's gun which does have a scope.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Your K-22 was made between 1977 (when the -4 series started) and 1988 (when the -5 appeared). Value would depend heavily on the exact condition, but I would think somewhere between $500 and $750 would be reasonable.

Here are a few links you might find interesting (if you haven't seen them already):

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=249332

http://www.gunsamerica.com/99251001...rame-Revolver/Smith_Wesson_17_4_22LR_8_3_.htm

http://xavierthoughts.blogspot.com/2006/08/smith-wesson-model-17-4.html


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for the links. All the info i could want is there. I still have the original box for this gun so i know that it was produced in 1977. Which according to the thread i read so far would put it at the very begining of the k 17-4 series. As for the aprox value i think that it might lean a little higher due to the fact that so few were produced with the special trigger hammer and sight that classified this as a full competition pistol, maybe in the 800 range not much more though. I love this gun so much now that i am thinking of looking for another to make a set with. As a final note to this thread i will say this if any of you cna get one of these and take your kids out to shoot with it i know that they and you will cherish it forever. These are remarkable guns simple clean and since they are nearly as long as a rifle accurate as all get out.


----------

